# Review combo dưỡng môi LIPINK



## nguyễn thị ngân (29/8/20)

Xin chào mọi người nhá, đây là bài viết đầu tiên của em còn nhiều sai sót nên mong mọi người bỏ quá cho nhé. Trước đây em cũng ít khi sử dụng forum nhưng mà mẹ em đã thay đổi suy nghĩ của em!!!!
Chuyện là từ bé em đã bị môi khô, tóc thì hay bết  đúng kiểu "làn tóc rối bờ môi khô" luôn nhưng mà bù lại em có một người mẹ rất tâm lí luôn chăm chút cho em khoản nhan sắc này. Mẹ em luôn dặn "Con gái lúc nào phải đẹp, phải tự chăm sóc". Mẹ em đã mua cho em khá nhiều thứ để dưỡng môi dưỡng tóc nhưng nó cũng chỉ đỡ phần nào thôi, chắc tại là cơ địa em kén chọn á ((. Mẹ em thì lại rất hay lên các forum để đọc các chuyện linh tinh rồi tham khảo về làm đẹp. Tuần trước thì mẹ có thấy một bài viết review về một loại son dưỡng môi nên mẹ em cũng quyết định mua về cho em dùng thử. Ai ngờ hiệu quả thấy rõ rệt hơn các loại trước em dùng luôn. Sử dụng combo dưỡng môi LIPINK mẹ em mua cho được vài hôm em thấy môi em mềm hẳn ra, không còn có da chết nữa. Chỉ với 2 bước dưỡng môi trong 1 sản phẩm và giá cả cũng rất phải chăng, chỉ 150k/ 1 combo thôi là đã đủ rồi. Sản phẩm cũng có thành phần hoàn toàn thiên  nhiên nên toát ra  mùi hương rất là tự nhiên nữa. Mẹ em thì mua cho em vị nho vì mẹ em biết em rất thích màu tím huyền bí  !!!! 



Em để link của sản phẩm ở đây để mọi người tìm hiểu thêm nhé: Combo dưỡng môi LIPINK - Môi mềm tự nhiên - Dưỡng môi chuyên sâu  . Tốt nhất là mọi người hãy thử trải nghiệm xem nhé vì sản phẩm dùng rất là thích luôn.
Còn có cả link shopee nữa để mọi người đặt hàng online dễ dàng tại nhà nè: https://shopee.vn/lipink_officialstore . Sản phẩm giao hàng rất nhanh luôn, chắc chỉ tầm 2 ngày là đến nơi, trong đấy còn có 1 cái thiệp rất là xinh và dễ thương nữa. 
Mong rằng mọi người qua bài review của em sẽ tìm được sản phẩm ưng ý của mình nhé. Đừng có bỏ bê đôi môi của mình, chị em phụ nữ chúng ta luôn luôn phải đẹp để còn tỏa sáng nữa chứ <3 <3. 




#ComboDuongMoi ,#LIPINK ,#MoiMemTuNhien ,#Chamsocsacdep


----------



## Huyentrang226 (30/8/20)

Sản phẩm tốt, chất lượng, thân thiện với da, mình thấy rất hài lòng sau 2 tuần sử dụng


----------



## quynhanh222 (2/9/20)

mình thấy ưng ý với sản phẩm lắm :v cảm ơn bạn vì đã review nhaa <3


----------



## Tanjirou Vu (2/9/20)

Gần 1 năm sử dụng sp của Lipink, tớ có thể tự tin nói rằng rất đáng tiền nha mng, môi của tớ mềm và k còn thâm sạm như trước nữa.


----------



## quynhthy (4/9/20)

sản phẩm rất tốt, dùng rất ưng . Cảm ơn bạn đã review ạ


----------



## hoangngochihi (5/9/20)

ôi mình cũng đang dùng LIPINK nè, đúng như bạn nói luôn, hiệu quả lắm luôn. Từ khi mình dùng sản phẩm này môi mình bớt khô hẳn luôn


----------



## hanghihi (5/9/20)

con bạn mình cũng đang sử dụng. Nó khen LINPINK dùng tốt lắm. Nao mình cũng mua dùng thử


----------



## sarale (5/9/20)

sp dùng rất thích nhé mn, cảm ơn bạn đã review <3


----------



## Tiểu Long Nữ (6/9/20)

mình đã sử dụng sản phẩm được 1 thời gian và cảm thấy rất ưng ý. Môi mình đã không còn bị nứt nẻ nữa mà hết sức mềm. Đặc biệt hơn son dưỡng không lên màu giúp mình dễ dãng sử dụng mọi lúc mọi nơi.


----------



## duongthuhiens2 (7/9/20)

xài khá là ok với tầm giá đó trong những sản phẩm mình đã xài. Sẽ ủng hộ sản phẩm trong thời gian tiếp theo nhé !!!


----------



## dinhthitho0507 (7/9/20)

Sịn thực sự luôn. Mong LIPINK ra nhiều sản phẩm như này hơn nữa mình dùng trọn hết hàng cả LIPINK luôn


----------



## amy le (4/11/20)

mình thấy ưng ý với sản phẩm lắm


----------



## Mẹ Bống (17/11/20)

mình tham khảo


----------

